# diet problems...



## jyoung8j (Jun 12, 2013)

So I'm off all aas for past 2mths and diet has been great.. now problem seems when I start back on aas I start craving all the bad shit.. anyone else experience this.. really trying my best to keep it square this time..


----------



## DF (Jun 12, 2013)

Ill tell you what I do.  I eat it.


----------



## Cashout (Jun 12, 2013)

I hear this sort of thing from guys from time to time.

The solution I use to deal with this issue is to really stress the need to prepare all meals before hand and keep them ready and available in an instant.

What I've seen over the years is that when guys get hungry or have "cravings" they go looking for something to eat - digging through the fridge or routing around in the pantry or worst case searching for some fast food.

If you know your food schedule ahead of time, have your meal prepared, and you train your mind to recognize that meals are at 6, 10, 2, and 6 for example like I do, you distract yourself from constantly thinking about "what can I shove in my pie hole?"

This greatly reduced the risk that you will eat crap and allow you to focus on other things during the day.

Works, I'm telling you. I use this with guys I prep all the time and once they get it drilled into their head, they never complain about food or don't think about "cravings" or hungry.


----------



## jyoung8j (Jun 12, 2013)

Yea I prep all food for the day 5 meals.. but come dinner all I can think of is pizza chipotle hamburgers etc...mmmmm I'm hungry now..lol guess ill eat meal 3


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 12, 2013)

I get like that on tren. I crave carbs like cake and honey buns and brownies and pie all the damn time. Follow cashouts advice. It works. If I'm craving something sweet and its unbearable I make some egg whites mixed with jasmine rice, cinnamon, some bananas and this sugar free calorie free Carmel syrup I found. It's the shit.


----------



## DF (Jun 12, 2013)

I agree with what Cahout is saying.  I bring food to work in a cooler.  Most often fruit, greek yogurt and chicken.  However, when I am at home I'm looking for PIE!


----------



## jyoung8j (Jun 12, 2013)

Mmmm pie... yea I bring 5 meals in a cooler to work.. guess its just crazy will power to stay away.. I'm good off aas but soons I'm on I want junk..lol


----------



## Seeker (Jun 12, 2013)

Keep a large bowl of hard boiled eggs in the fridge at all times. Oh, and hot sauce.


----------



## grind4it (Jun 12, 2013)

Same thing happens to me with Tren. I will get cravings for sugar that are uncontrollable. I'm a strick sob but damn!. I can usally power through the cravings, I've only caved twice. Both times ended in sugar binges that consisted of one of everything from the candy isle at the local C Store. Now here is the really bizzare part; both times after the binge I got horny as hell and was harder than Chinese arithmetic. The ol lady knows the deal; if I come trough the front door holding a bag of candy she better watch her back door 



coltmc4545 said:


> I get like that on tren. I crave carbs like cake and honey buns and brownies and pie all the damn time. Follow cashouts advice. It works. If I'm craving something sweet and its unbearable I make some egg whites mixed with jasmine rice, cinnamon, some bananas and this sugar free calorie free Carmel syrup I found. It's the shit.


----------



## JM750 (Jun 12, 2013)

jyoung8j said:


> Yea I prep all food for the day 5 meals.. but come dinner all I can think of is pizza chipotle hamburgers etc...mmmmm I'm hungry now..lol guess ill eat meal 3



This is why you reward yourself once in a while with the junk food you talk about. It is ok to do this. And then get right back on track. I'm not talking about McDonalds. That's pure Garbage. But pizza or a real burger from 5 guys is great way to get it out of your system.


----------



## jyoung8j (Jun 12, 2013)

Yea I was doing a cheat meal but by wed I'm dying for more shit food.. I'm wanting to shred 20pds and was trying to cut out the cheat meal even.. aas and will power suck..lol


----------



## JM750 (Jun 13, 2013)

jyoung8j said:


> Yea I was doing a cheat meal but by wed I'm dying for more shit food.. I'm wanting to shred 20pds and was trying to cut out the cheat meal even.. aas and will power suck..lol



Understood. You can shed the lbs. Dont cut out the cheat meal Bro. You earn that. And 1 good cheat meal a week will NOT kill you. If you try to cut it out totally, it is easy to cave. It's like when you crave chocolate or sweets and you gutta have it. This is normal. I know pple who cheat the whole day. I dont do that. Just 1 good meal, and enjoy the fuk out of it.
Even ppl shedding for competition have a cheat meal.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 13, 2013)

I think it's the mind game that when we are off we have to be more aware but when we are on, we can get away with a bit more...............can you say "mind fuck" lol


----------



## 11Bravo (Jun 13, 2013)

I never stop wanting the bad shit


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 13, 2013)

meal prep at work is key. Fuckers at work constantly try and trap me with home made bangings so much so that I avoid going to certain areas of work. Then in my line the beloved sales reps order kfc, pizza etc. constantly as a nice gesture so I find myself running from my own break room at times 

Dinner solution I like to use is the crock pot, or marinade . I will also crave shitty food at dinner but if I already have my chicken prepped ready for the grill or simmering in the crock pot I will not be waisting coin on food for sure


----------



## Cashout (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm not a fan of the "cheat meal" idea.

I've prepped a ton of guys for shows and I don't allow "cheat meals" during my preps.

There are a couple of reasons I generally think it is a bad idea.

First, food is not a "reward." Period. The reward for this lifestyle is the feeling you get from being healthy and the love of training and the effects it produces.

If you need a "reward" for following your diet and training hard, you really aren't that into doing the show and being your best at that time. 

Second, most guys can't control their food as it is. Give them a "cheat meal" and they abuse the heck out of it. I've seen it thousands of times over the years in prepping. So many guys in this lifestyle are OCD and former or current drug addicts and they just can't control themselves. One "cheat meal" becomes a multii-meal binge that spirals into pigging out for days and telling themselves "I really deserve it though now I'm ready to get back to prepping for the show."


----------



## AnalogMan (Jun 13, 2013)

I always keep a Big tub of cottage cheese with 2 scoops (ON) Whey protein powder , crushed almonds and a little almond milk mixed in.    I can eat that sh*t all day long.. I'm hungry 24/7 on or off.


----------

